# A woman loves it when a man.....



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Worships her neck with his lips.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

tuna said:


> when a man truly respects her.












Women.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

...Has a small, fuffy cute dog and yet _isn't_ a pushover.


I found it works amazingly.


----------



## onefootinthegrave (Feb 4, 2011)

Whispers "I love you" in her ear, at door before he goes out.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

....skips the part where they tell her their promises and instead just jump into action and execute them. 

A personal favorite: I love it when a man can surprise me. (People have trouble getting passed my radar for surprises.)


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

abster said:


> a woman loves it when a man washes the dishes, does the laundry, vacuum and mop the floors, take the rubbidh out, clean the whole house, fix everything that needs to be fixed around the house without being told and while the woman just puts her feet up and not do any housework for the day!


like that ever happens

a woman loves it when a man can have any woman he wants but choses her



Eerie said:


> I don't want to make assumptions, but there is so much more to sexuality...than just straight sex. There are lots and lots of ways to orgasm w/a partner. And not all women orgasm from sex alone.


that's possible, I know I get all sticky from chain-kills in world of tanks


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

is devoted to their relationship on ALL levels and aspects.... just saying.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

...has no fear.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

...can just listen to her troubles without trying to fix them.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Knows when to obey _AND_ keep their mouth shut 

(I be trollin'...!)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SuPEReViL said:


> Knows when to obey _AND_ keep their mouth shut
> 
> (I be trollin'...!)


There's plenty of men who would be much improved if they kept their mouth shut. Just look at many politicians and male celebrities.


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

doesn't play games and risk losing something great

appreciates a good thing

respects her wishes even if he disagrees


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> There's plenty of men who would be much improved if they kept their mouth shut. Just look at many politicians and male celebrities.


Preach on brother skycloud XD


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> There's plenty of men who would be much improved if they kept their mouth shut. Just look at many politicians and male celebrities.


If you're with someone and one of you needs to shut up, then you're with the wrong person. Besides, shutting up is a band-aid, it doesn't fix anything.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

android654 said:


> If you're with someone and one of you needs to shut up, then you're with the wrong person. Besides, shutting up is a band-aid, it doesn't fix anything.


I didn't mean it in that way, I mean that some of the airhead men in society such as most male politicians and most male celebrities would be better people if they didn't open their mouths to let hot air out.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

android654 said:


> If you're with someone and one of you needs to shut up, then you're with the wrong person. Besides, shutting up is a band-aid, it doesn't fix anything.


this implies fixing something is possible


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

The Proof said:


> this implies fixing something is possible


Not everyone is a good match, and sometimes you can work out problems, but those people have to be compatible from the start.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

@android654
But...but...we we're just joking around 

There's more than enough similar troll posts elsewhere I just couldn't resist this time, I'll try harder next time, I promise


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Remembers things that she told him without prompting.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Remembers things that she told him without prompting.


Ah, fuck. Looks like I'll be single for the rest of my life...


----------

